# disable a mailbox in exchange system manager



## roylee77 (Feb 16, 2007)

Please help, i need to disable a mailbox for an exchanger user. All i can see is delete and not disable.

Please help guyz ASAP....desperate 


LR


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

If you disable his user account in AD it will disable the mailbox without deleting it.


----------



## roylee77 (Feb 16, 2007)

i have been told that works but i still need there account active. Is there another way in system manager ?


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

In AD users and computers right click on the user and goto Properties. Then under Exchange general click on delivery restrictions and make the send a receive size limit 0 or 1 kb. Then you could also goto the Exchange Advanced tab and remove that users rights under the Mailbox Rights. This should prevent them from opening, sending, and receiving emails.


----------

